# crickets in fridge?



## Crd86 (Jun 19, 2008)

Just wondering if i put brown crickets in the fridge will it slow them down or just kill them? I usally get black but ran out and the shop only had brown but they are so quick compared to the back! So would puting them in the fridge help? Thanks


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah it's fine. I put mine in for 10 to 15 minutes


----------



## Crd86 (Jun 19, 2008)

o rite cheers im gald you said that i was planning on just keeping them there lol So 10-15 mins before im goin to feed?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

If you leave them in there too long they will die lol but if you leave them in for 5-10 mins it should slow them down. I get bored waiting though so I just dont bother!


----------



## Crd86 (Jun 19, 2008)

k thanks i will try that then its only until thrusday then the black ones will be in again. Cheers


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

I keep my ones in there all the time, until its feeding time, none died on me yet, but ive got a diff supplier now. I put in dandelions as well makes them live a bit longer too, and when the gecko eats the cricket theyre getting more nutrition from them, so I read somewhere.


----------

